# Help diagnose GFCI fault on RS w/ DIY PID



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

So I have had my Sylvia for close to two years. All but two months of this with my DIY pid mod (completely reversible).

Over the past few months I have noticed occasional GFCI trips, these are more common when the machine has been on for a number of hours, and particularly after an extraction.

I was hoping with the advice of this forum we can diagnose the issue.

Any thoughts on how to tackle this, could it be a fault in the solid state relay, or does it have to be the heater?

Thanks

Just popped the top and the heating element looks significantly corroded, is this the end of the machine, can I replace it or should I send it for repair?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like you need a new heating element, If you have access to a multi meter you could try testing across the terminals and terminals to boiler case.

Although if the fault is intermittent it may not show a problem.

If you are reasonably confident / competent with spanners you should be able to change it yourself.

I presume the white area is heat sink paste ?


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I am quite confident, I will do that then. Just kinda worried it will just happen again, not sure what caused it.

The white area is indeed thermal paste, was a little liberal but it shouldn't have any ill effects.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You could try thoroughly cleaning all the crud / corrosion off and see if it still happens, but it depends on where it is breaking down.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

So decided to disassemble the system to remove the heating element and properly clean it. I sort of regret this. When I got to the boiler screws they were very rusted too - in fact one screw was completely consumed with rust. I managed to undo most of them, however one sheared off (not sure how I will fix that). After I got the system open, apart from some very minor buildup (I don't descale as often as I should) there seemed to be nothing wrong internally.

I really don't understand how a system

https://i.imgur.com/w2ROkFJ.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/t5f17st.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/6UVhUHG.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/1asgF2y.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/KFR4oh7.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/mUNorws.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/SLBTMEk.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/2C7MHcC.jpg


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It looks as if the water has been leaking around the seal and getting onto the terminals. (has it ever boiled dry or overheated ? )

I believe it is not unusual for elements to break down on these machines. As I pointed out before testing with a meter may NOT prove a fault if it is intermittent OR if it only happens when hot .

Reference the broken bolt the corrosion would seem to indicate a slight weep / leak which has caused it to corrode.

Removal requires a small hole drilled in the centre to accept a screw extractor to be inserted ( this bites into the broken bolt and rotates it to remove it) Alternatively you can drill the bolt out to it's root size = thinnest part of the thread, then use a tap to recut the thread.

ALL is not lost:good:


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I won't lose hope just yet then. I have a friend who works in a machine shop, will see if he can remove the screw I think. Then clean and redo the seal on the boiler. Didn't know it to run dry, but never know what the wife did.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Didn't know it to run dry, but never know what the wife did.

Arrr that that old one.....


----------



## Andy 695 (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks for this thread and the links to pictures. Our Rancillio has developed the same fault over the last 2 weeks. Having taken the lid off the machine I wasn't sure I was looking at the same series machine that you guys were describing.

Now to try and disassemble the rest of the machine to get to the heater element

Andy


----------



## Andy 695 (Oct 15, 2017)

A quick question on disassembling the machine.

How do I catch the water in the brass chamber and stop it running onto the other electrical components and wires when I undo the hexagonal bolts?

Andy


----------

